# ANOTHER Blotch banner?



## Frasque (Feb 1, 2009)

Really? Like there aren't a ton of other good artists on this site . . . or is Blotch paying to have their work up there?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 1, 2009)

Who cares? The banner's hilarious and the art is awesome as always. *shrug.* Besides, they're such a pillar in the artistic furry community that it makes FA look good to have their support.

And why would Blotch _pay _FA to put up their art?  I mean, seriously.  They sure as hell can't be lacking in customers; it's not like they'd need the advertisement.  ...That actually made me laugh.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 1, 2009)

This is some delicious BAWWW

Blotch's work is there because Blotch is one of the best, even if I don't like most of Blotch's work and think the artist wastes the talent with porn.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 1, 2009)

Does furry drama erupt on FA really has to erupt that often?

Banner is clever, good looking and complainers should be shot.


----------



## Frasque (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh no . . . I don't worship one of the popular kids, therefore I must be bawwwing. Better stuff me in a locker, quick. Lets see how many furries leap to poor little Blotch's defense.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 1, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> ...the artist wastes the talent with porn.


I hear that. 



Frasque said:


> Oh no . . . I don't worship one of the popular kids, therefore I must be bawwwing. Better stuff me in a locker, quick. Lets see how many furries leap to poor little Blotch's defense.


No, you're bawwwwing because the only reason you're complaining about the banner is _because_ it's drawn by "one of the popular kids."  

I swear, the furry community reminds me of high school.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 1, 2009)

Frasque said:


> Oh no . . . I don't worship one of the popular kids, therefore I must be bawwwing. Better stuff me in a locker, quick. Lets see how many furries leap to poor little Blotch's defense.



Funny that, since I'm pretty well known as a furry hater, so let's just throw that one out.
I personally, would squeal with glee to see all of the popular furry artists disappear from the fandom. That'd be some EPIC trollan.

At the same time, some of those artists deserve their esteem, as there is some truly great talent (Albeit as said above, a lot of it gets wasted).

No, I'm not defending here, I'm attacking you for being a pathetic little whiner. Boo hoo there's some pretty artwork up there, it's totally not cool because it's a POPULAR ARTIST. What are you, one of those faggy Indie extremists?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Better then most of the shit banners I've seen, Blotch isn't bad, just bland and inoffensive. They're the furry equivalent of tapioca pudding, except with more lovingly rendered dog boners :V .


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmm, haven't seen the new banner... or I haven't noticed it yet.  Blotch is really good.  Though, I wonder what a banner from Kaji would look like....


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2009)

Banner --> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1949729



Frasque said:


> Really? Like there aren't a ton of other good artists on this site . . . or is Blotch paying to have their work up there?


FA banners are chosen by site staff, nothing more.  Far as we know they don't actively cmmission artists to produce them.



Rilvor said:


> ...and think the artist wastes the talent with porn.


^ Agree with that.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Who cares? The banner's hilarious and the art is awesome as always. *shrug.* Besides, they're such a pillar in the artistic furry community that it makes FA look good to have their support.



This.

It's better than fatty mcfatkinses.

If you ask me, I'd love to see some banners by Paranoid Furfagoid and Hodgepodge. Even just 1-day banners.

ITT: Faggy Indie extremists and the furries who hate them.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Funny that, since I'm pretty well known as a furry hater, so let's just throw that one out.


  Rilvor.. Your not out of the furry hole just yet.. remove the avatars.. your fursona is your downfall.



> I personally, would squeal with glee to see all of the popular furry artists disappear from the fandom. That'd be some EPIC trollan.


 That's a big wish right here... though I wish some of the  'popular' artists were shot >.> for being general douches. 

[quote[
No, I'm not defending here, I'm attacking you for being a pathetic little whiner. ?[/QUOTE]
he's attacking! BAN BAN!!


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> Rilvor.. Your not out of the furry hole just yet.. remove the avatars.. your fursona is your downfall.
> 
> That's a big wish right here... though I wish some of the  'popular' artists were shot >.> for being general douches.



You're such a lame troll it's not even worth a giggle at how bad it is.


On another note, I'd love to see a banner by Frogsbreath


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

I do love the new banner. It looks great.

But, I do agree. Blotch is a wonderful artist, but FA should totally go find other artists that are great (and haven't done any banner work) to do banners.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 1, 2009)

I kind of had the same reaction 'what, another?'  Then I kinda shrugged and went 'meh'.  A banner is a banner and it gets chosen for one reason or another.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Blotch doesn't only draw porn. There are quite a few non-porn pictures in their gallery that are simply amazing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 1, 2009)

Seriously meh. 

The new banner is only funny if you have a sense of humor more appropriate for someone in middle school.

OHMAHGOD, STREAKING FENDER!11!!1

Seriously; I'd rather see a picture of Fender being blown into goo by a nuclear warhead than this.

Or maybe Fender being torn apart by a pack of ravenous FA users.

Hell, anything other than this. This is just sophomoric and painful to look at.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> You're such a lame troll it's not even worth a giggle at how bad it is.
> 
> 
> On another note, I'd love to see a banner by Frogsbreath



actually.. that wasn't an attempt at trolling. o.0;


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 1, 2009)

Meh. As much as I hate football and the superbowl, it sure beats the hell out of the previous banner.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Meh. As much as I hate football and the superbowl, it sure beats the hell out of the previous banner.


 
^this.

The last banner made Fender look like a goat.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> ^this.
> 
> The last banner made Fender look like a goat.



I liked it.. Fender is so overrated.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> I liked it.. Fender is so overrated.


 
I personally don't care for fender all that much since he made me think he was a raccoon in the beginning.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> actually.. that wasn't an attempt at trolling. o.0;



Firstly, that's not helping your case, secondly we both know that's bullshit.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I personally don't care for fender all that much since he made me think he was a raccoon in the beginning.



Dude.. I swore he was a weasel at first.

Though Kitty Fender wasn't that bad.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 1, 2009)

It's just for a few days.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> It's just for a few days.



Now, Dragoneer--where would furries be without something to baw about?


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> It's just for a few days.


 
That's one day too many Dragoneer!




oh Dragoneer, don't be so serious. I'm only playing around with you.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 1, 2009)

Alriiiight! Only a few days until the next controversy then!

I don't understand why it's always such an issue :/


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Alriiiight! Only a few days until the next controversy then!
> 
> I don't understand why it's always such an issue :/



because until they add a banner with a dryeena in it.. there will always be controversy


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 1, 2009)

Frasque said:


> Really? Like there aren't a ton of other good artists on this site . . . or is Blotch paying to have their work up there?


According to FA ranks, Blotch is the #1 member.
I'm not surprised. Blotch definitely shows favor of the site.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 1, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I don't understand why it's always such an issue :/


If I had to be blunt, I'd say that because on the average, people's lives are so boring and dull that they get annoyed over so something so simple because it gives them something to do.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> According to FA ranks, Blotch is the #1 member.
> I'm not surprised. Blotch definitely shows favor of the site.


 
Blotch, like the most of the good artist, are necessary for the site. We need good artists to off-set the hords of bad artists-in another words, make the site look better.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Blotch, like the most of the good artist, are necessary for the site. We need good artists to off-set the hords of bad artists-in another words, make the site look better.


Exactly.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Feb 1, 2009)

How do banners get chosen, anyway? Is an artist approached, or do they just randomly draw/submit things?


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 1, 2009)

mottled.kitten said:


> How do banners get chosen, anyway? Is an artist approached, or do they just randomly draw/submit things?


It would look pretty bad if the staff asked to get a new banner. They donate them of course unless one of the staff can make one.
You would get quite the honor if you did do this, so it's worth the run for many and if they really wanted that honor, they'll work their butt off and get it sent.
That's how we have good, motivated users to make our banners. Not some hobo posing as an artist.
I'm sure most of Blotch's success here came from making things for FA to honor.


----------



## cassandrarising (Feb 1, 2009)

*checks FA*

"Hey look, a new banner.  Wonder if anyone has complained on the forums about it yet?"

*checks forums*

"Well what do you know."

Out of curiosity, has there been a single banner in FA's history that hasn't sent a bug up /somebody's/ butt?


----------



## Zentio (Feb 1, 2009)

Needs more fatty banners


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the REAL controversy here is someone as big and great as Blotch making such a dreadfully _boring _banner.

Fucking football. But at least it will only be up for a day or two.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> I think the REAL controversy here is someone as big and great as Blotch making such a dreadfully _boring _banner.
> 
> Fucking football. But at least it will only be up for a day or two.



you should make a banner o.o; with candy..


----------



## FurryGuy07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm gonna be an ass and say the banner is NSFW XD
durrrrr... I just got fyurrrrd frum my job cuz I went on furrrr affinity....


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Exactly.


 
Now, don't confuse my words.

I do believe the good artists are important to the site, but FA should give some of the good/great, unnoticed artists a chance to show themselves. 

Everyone knows who Blotch is. What more do the two artists who work as Blotch have to gain from *more *publicity?


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> you should make a banner o.o; with candy..


Aw man and they'd eat so much candy, they'd get all fat and chubby.
That'd be _sweet_.
People love fat furs in their banners right? That would never cause drama, right?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2009)

I swear, some of you people pick the most fucking retarded things to complain about.

"BLOTCH DID ANOTHER FA BANNER D:"

SO FUCKING WHAT?

Would you rather I do the fucking banner? You won't like the result.  Jesus titfucking Christ, have a fucking chill pill.  A Blotch is fine too.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I swear, some of you people pick the most fucking retarded things to complain about.
> 
> "BLOTCH DID ANOTHER FA BANNER D:"
> 
> ...


 
I think people just want to see a different artist.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 1, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Exactly.



Protip: Dog boners do not make the site "look better".


----------



## OxfordTweed (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it's quite clever, actually. When one thinks of sport, I think of crowded stadiums, horrible rivalry, and someone taking off all their clothes for attention.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

i really like the banner^^ its just as awesome as the other stuff they make.
i really dont get all the drama about it^^ yeah, another of their banners was chosen, so what? its just a banner, after a day or so you wont look at it anymore anyways so why making such a fuzz about it?
oh, wait, i forgot where i am


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 1, 2009)

if you're not popular and want more exposure, either upload more, comment more, get better at arts, or pay for an ad. :B (I've also heard that going to cons as an artist increases your exposure by a significant factor, but I've never gone to one.)


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

Hanazawa said:


> if you're not popular and want more exposure, either upload more, comment more, get better at arts, or pay for an ad. :B (I've also heard that going to cons as an artist increases your exposure by a significant factor, but I've never gone to one.)


 
Uploading more and getting better often go hand-in-hand.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Feb 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Uploading more and getting better often go hand-in-hand.



This is true. I tend to notice that when I don't draw, my art doesn't improve, but when I *do*, it seems to get better and better.

Imagine that.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Aw man and they'd eat so much candy, they'd get all fat and chubby.
> That'd be _sweet_.
> People love fat furs in their banners right? That would never cause drama, right?



make fender but made out of candy! if someone is gonna baww.. better give him a NEW reason to baww


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> make fender but made out of candy! if someone is gonna baww.. better give him a NEW reason to baww



Also draw Rednef chowing down on candy Fender. OMNOMNOM vore.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 1, 2009)

Baaw :(


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Those are both very delicious suggestions.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 1, 2009)

lol furries bitching and whining because of a popular artist banner for a few days. Can't any of you grow a goddamn spine and keep it shut if you don't like it? Oh wait, it's natural for us for stirring up unwanted drama..


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 1, 2009)

drama = furfags

common logic right here :U


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 1, 2009)

I suppose it WOULD be nice too if it wasn't the same handpicked assortment of artists that do the banner, giving they have a good quality (and not just Blotch/Wookiee/nexus quality) piece.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2009)

I honestly thought this banner so mundane that there was not a single soul alive who could possibly complain about it. Sure, there was a streaking person, but it was censored and seemingly made in jest. The subject matter is so subdued. And yet, here we are.



I propose that FA be rid of these pitifully banal images and bring on the real challenge. A banner that offends _*everyone*_.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I propose that FA be rid of these pitifully banal images and bring on the real challenge. A banner that offends _*everyone*_.



Let's go shopping at 4Chan!


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 1, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I honestly thought this banner so mundane that there was not a single soul alive who could possibly complain about it. Sure, there was a streaking person, but it was censored and seemingly made in jest. The subject matter is so subdued. And yet, here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> I propose that FA be rid of these pitifully banal images and bring on the real challenge. A banner that offends _*everyone*_.



Don't tempt the man! He just might do it if people keep picking!


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 1, 2009)

lol :P tell me about it.
i'm not a big fan of sports, so i didn't really notice the streaking in the picture.

someone should draw fender as a HYOOMAN zomg <_> teh world will end ):


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 1, 2009)

It would take a really disturbing banner to offend me, and offend me enough to actually complain about it.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 1, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I propose that FA be rid of these pitifully banal images and bring on the real challenge. A banner that offends _*everyone*_.



With the chocolate holiday coming up, I'm pretty sure that won't be hard to do at all.

BTW, is the banner intentionally a reference to the Superbowl Streaker forgotten in CBS/MTV's wardrobe-malfunctioning halftime show a few years back?


----------



## Takun (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe because he has drawings being released in a book that includes football and the SUPER BOWL is in February.  It's also a story about forbidden love and valentines day is in February as well.  Plus it's really well done.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it's really well done, and good work. *shrug*


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 1, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I propose that FA be rid of these pitifully banal images and bring on the real challenge. A banner that offends _*everyone*_.



DO IT, FAGGOT.

Srsly. Do it.

Fender punching a bitch and going "BACK 2 KITCHEN".


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 1, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> DO IT, FAGGOT.
> 
> Srsly. Do it.
> 
> Fender punching a bitch and going "BACK 2 KITCHEN".


Some people would still get off to that.

Fender punching a fatfur being tentacle raped by a cub screaming "BACK TO KITCHEN" whilst ingesting someone, hard vore style, through her ass whilst crucifying Jesus and fucking a dog and his mum with a cucumber. Oh, and don't forget in the background some good old randomly placed zombies and gore.

Now that's a banner.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't believe people are getting their knickers in a twist over something so silly and inoffensive as the FA Banner.  So blotch made yet another banner - I see nothing dramatically wrong with this.  He is another banal, uninspired artist drawing dogs fucking each other in the ass, par the course for 60% of the fandom.  

I think he's perfect for FA, actually.  I can see why Dragoneer favors him(though their e-sex does not factor into MY reasons).

EDIT: SO APPARENTLY BLOTCH IS TWO PEOPLE AND THEY ARE BOTH FEMALE.  I do not feel like re-writing this, so for your sake and mine please pretend each instance of "he", "him", and "his" is actually 'she', 'her', 'they', and so on.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Can't believe people are getting their knickers in a twist over something so silly and inoffensive as the FA Banner.  So blotch made yet another banner - I see nothing dramatically wrong with this.  He is another banal, uninspired artist drawing dogs fucking each other in the ass, par the course for 60% of the fandom.
> 
> I think he's perfect for FA, actually.  I can see why Dragoneer favors him(though their e-sex does not factor into MY reasons).



blotch is two females.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> blotch is two females.



Suddenly, a lot of things are explained at once.

Thank you for informing me.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> blotch is two females.



This changes everything.

I LOVE the new banner!


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Some people would still get off to that.
> 
> Fender punching a fatfur being tentacle raped by a cub screaming "BACK TO KITCHEN" whilst ingesting someone, hard vore style, through her ass whilst crucifying Jesus and fucking a dog and his mum with a cucumber. Oh, and don't forget in the background some good old randomly placed zombies and gore.
> 
> Now that's a banner.




You can do better than that. Even with just such simple things as changing a preposition.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Feb 1, 2009)

You know what I hate about the banner? If it weren't for it, I would have completely forgotten about the Super Bowl crap. Fuck you, FA, fuck you.


----------



## Zalin (Feb 2, 2009)

Personally, I think this banner had a good sense of irony, as anyone from Tucson, Arizona who watched the game would agree. http://www.azstarnet.com/sports/278448.php


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2009)

Zalin said:


> Personally, I think this banner had a good sense of irony, as anyone from Tucson, Arizona who watched the game would agree. http://www.azstarnet.com/sports/278448.php



Video here (nsfw). Get it while it's hot.

Also my family was watching in Tucson. I must give them a call. :3


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't see it personally, but a few folks I went to high school with as well as some dorm buddies who watched it with their parents all saw it. many lulz were had.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Blotch, like the most of the good artist, are necessary for the site. We need good artists to off-set the hords of bad artists-in another words, make the site look better.


It's a furry art site. It has dog dick in it. Lots of it.
The site can never 'look better'.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 2, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> It's a furry art site. It has dog dick in it. Lots of it.
> The site can never 'look better'.



It would be like taking a turd and putting sprinkles on it and saying "IT'S NEW AND IMPROVED."


----------



## Holsety (Feb 2, 2009)

Nylak said:
			
		

> Who cares?


 
 why didn't this topic end here


----------



## Quiet269 (Feb 2, 2009)

So it seems your main complaint is that the artist has had multiple banners uploaded of their work in the past, correct?

In order to validate that you have a claim in the matter we need a little bit of info.

First off, how many banners has Blotch Created for FurAffinity?  Secondly, how long, in Days or Hours, have those banners been at the head of this website? Third, comparatively speaking, and to keep things fair, we need the information for other artists that have contributed to the banners in the past. Do you have the data relevant to how many banners have been used, and how long they were used, for the other artists that have had the honor of having a banner they created used? Fourth, has there ever been a posted limit to the number of banners one artist can contribute? Finally, if not; Do you really believe you have a claim that any one artist has been over used? I do not believe you do.

You may want to rephrase your request, you might possibly be requesting that a banner from a specific artist can only be used ___ times withing ___ time period. I could agree with such a statement, but ultimately if it is simply the admins choice as to whose banner is used, then we really have nothing to complain about as as far as we are concerned no rules or regulations previously established have been broken.

EDIT:





Devious Bane said:


> According to FA ranks, Blotch is the #1 member.
> I'm not surprised. Blotch definitely shows favor of the site.


Oh god... Blotch is the most popular artist, but that does not mean they are the best artist...

Please do not confuse the two. Just because you know how to market yourself doesn't mean you are better at something than someone else.

Now I'm not saying they are not good, because their artwork does kick ass... but a popularity contest should not be used as the basis for your analysis, it simply is a spit in the face for all the work they, and the other artists, have put into their work.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 2, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> It would be like taking a turd and putting sprinkles on it and saying "IT'S NEW AND IMPROVED."


Sprinkle Brigade?
http://sprinklebrigade.com/gallery-main.html


----------



## BlueVon (Feb 5, 2009)

ehhh.... ill give my 2cents in....

my opinion on Blotch is that yes.... good artist... hell wish i was that good....

but im ready to see something new. to me, Blotch is starting to be one of those artists to me where they dont change their style or try experimenting something different... like a graphic design type image or do a sculpture.... something that is just different. every image i see posted by Blotch, two things come to mind as usual; "yay that done nicely"  and  "what else is new...?" and it doesnt take me long to look at the image cause its the same style as the previous ones... i just doesnt surprise me... new image is posted and ppl can only comment how ~great~ it is... as if the previous one wasnt as good as the new one. 

this one is gonna be rather silly but i saw a video of a very heavy and rush traffic in India. people weaving in and out, slowing down and speeding up... and not a single accident. and thats how i feel about the new images, each one is such perfect pictures that i would like to see an accident that would make the whole composition have a different feel and look. 

so yeah... thats my 2 cents


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2009)

Because he's better than you are.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 5, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Because he's better than you are.



^^ this thread is pretty much done with hun..


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 5, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Protip: Dog boners do not make the site "look better".


True, I found the censor-box more amusing. Plus, it's bigger.


----------

